# Overnight trips in Southern VT



## packback (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi there!  New to check out this site, but it looks like some of you might be able to help answer my question...  I have been doing tons of overnight backpacking in the White Mtns. over the past couple of years.  I found good spots through a connection of mine.  But I'm going to be spending a ton of time in the Southern VT area now...  Where can I go, while still avoiding huts and shelters, crowds, etc?  It would be great to know if there's generally good access to water for purifying, etc.  Friendly peeks for camping would be best - gotta wake up to the views!    And I'll be bringing a dog as well (of course!).  What's VT's deal on campfires above tree-line?  Any other tips or advice?  I'd love to keep a general list of great places to get to....  Thanks so much, in advance!
S.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 19, 2003)

The Green Mountain Club should be able to answer your questions on rules.  They should have a website.  Considering  VT closes the summits of Camel's Hump & Mansfield during mud season to protect the alpine Terrain, I'd be very surprised if they allow fires above treeline.

Since we are approaching leaf peeping season, crowds will be around until Columbus Day.  One of the most common & classic So. VT overnights is Stratton Pond.  Start early go over Stratton & visit the tower to get great views Then descend to pond.  Loop back to car the next AM.  Glastenbury Mt. is a good overnight also.  Unsure if a loop is availble but it's about 8 miles in from the road on the LT/AT.   Baker Peak is just under 3,000 but it's supposed to be a great location.  

Early on I had acquired the LT book & Day hike boot in VT and prior to 1995 did more hiking in VT than NH.  I haven't hiked there since 1996 & need to go back & do some favorites again & see some new places but I can't get the car to turn west from I-91 above Brattleboro.


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2003)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> The Green Mountain Club should be able to answer your questions on rules.  They should have a website.


http://www.greenmountainclub.org/


----------



## packback (Sep 23, 2003)

*thank you!*

Thanks!  I'll check some things out and come back if there's anything rockin' exciting!


----------

